# del Brasil o de Brasil



## Cipriana

Sempre tive a dúvida de qual é a farma correta de usar BRASIL em espanhol.
Dizem VENGO DEL BRASIL o VENGO DE BRASIL. Isto é um contexto somente, como exemplo. Também poder usar outro contexto mas quero saber se usa-se DE ou DEL.

Obrigada


----------



## Lullaby_

DE Brasil, nunca DEL Brasil.


----------



## Cipriana

Y porqué en google veo cosas como:

*Embajada del Brasil en Asunción*

Servicios, gobierno, símbolos nacionales, administración, turismo y fotos.
www.embajada*brasil*.org.py/ - 19k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes


 
*Presidencia de la República Federativa del Brasil*

Entienda como se organiza la Presidencia de la República Federativa *del Brasil* y consulte la lista completa de todos los órganos *...*
www.presidencia.gov.br/espanhol/ - 49k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

hola cipriana, como le va?

Eso que usted expone aquí sobre "del Brasil o de Brasil", son usos depende del gusto. ¡NO me parece que del Brasil esté malo! eso como en el portugués es cuetión de gusto, usted puede o no usar artículos deterniminados delante de los nombres propios, quedando entonces así:

Del Brasil/ de Brasil; El Brasil/ Brasil.
De la Venezuela/ de Venezuela, La Venezuela, Venezuela.

Sólo que en castellano la verdad son muy contadas las personas que usan los artículo, por eso dicen que está malo. Otra cosa es que aquí los del habla castellana (sobretodo latinoamericanos) asociamos las frases artículo + nombre propio de persona, como despectivo, ejemplo:

La Luisa, El Marco, La Estefanía, El Aurelio... 

Eso es lo que hallo yo, otro ejemplo y esto es algo más venezolano, mire:

Allá viene el José Felix, que fastidio me voy de aquí... 
al decir "el José Felix", la otra persona sabe que a la primera no le agada José Felix... eso es un caso Venezuela más que todo, no sé mucho sobre dicho ejemplo y el significado del artículo en en otros países.

até breve, se cuidar beijinhos.

cumprimentos


----------



## faranji

Lullaby_ said:


> DE Brasil, nunca DEL Brasil.


 
¿Y concretamente por qué, si se puede saber?


----------



## Carlospalmar

Lullaby_ said:


> DE Brasil, nunca DEL Brasil.


 
Estimado colega:

¿Está Ud. seguro de que "nunca se debe decir del Brasil" ? Tengo entendido que si la preposición *de* es necesaria en la construcción que así lo requiera, la contracción de + el nos dará "del". ¿De dónde viene ésto? Supongo que será del "pau brasil", árbol y madera encontrada por los portugueses en esa parte de la América del Sur. 

Hay otros ejemplos en castellano. *La* Habana. Ud. nunca diría Habana a secas sin "la". Una persona es de la Habana. En ese caso no se produce la contracción porque solamente ocurre con "el" (artículo masculino) No ocurre con "la" artículo femenino. El Salvador. Un salvadoreño es oriundo del Salvador. Un oriental, es una persona de la República Oriental del Uruguy. Aunque por economía del lenguage se omita "República Oriental" siempre quedará de + el =  del Uruguay. Y ni se le ocurra decirle a un uruguayo que no es oriental "por razón de su destino". El Ecuador, también tiene la misma contracción de + el = del. El Paraguay, etc. solamente para mencionar algunos ejemplos.

Por influencia del inglés algunos hablantes del castellano se olvidan de colocar el artículo que corresponde a los países o lugares geográficos que así lo piden. Pero para dar vuelta el argumento, en portugués se dice "O Mexico" O Chile" A Espanha" con sus correspondientes contracciones "*do* Mexico"  *da* Espanha.

Saludos.
C.


----------



## Philippe1185

La forma gramaticalmente correcta es *del Brasil* aunque hoy día casi nadie emplea el artículo definido. "Brasil" siempre lleva el artículo *el* lo cual resulta en *del Brasil*. Lo mismo ocurre con "*Estados Unidos". *Aunque en la prensa se dice *"en Estados Unidos"* o *"para Estados Unidos"* debería de ser "*en los Estados Unidos" *y "*para los Estados Unidos"*


----------



## faranji

Yo vivo en el Brasil, me gustan la Argentina y el Uruguay, no creo que llegue al Perú ni me atrae especialmente el Japón, espero volver a la India, al Egipto y al Yemen, y le debo mucho al Reino Unido de la Gran Bretaña. (El Canadá, ni fu ni fa.)


----------



## fergy2005

Cipriana said:


> Sempre tive a dúvida de qual é a farma correta de usar BRASIL em espanhol.
> Dizem VENGO DEL BRASIL o VENGO DE BRASIL. Isto é um contexto somente, como exemplo. Também poder usar outro contexto mas quero saber se usa-se DE ou DEL.
> 
> Obrigada


"DE BRASIL"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

fergy2005 said:


> "DE BRASIL"


 
¿Y por qué no nos da una explicación más concreta de por qué del Brasil no?

Los dos pueden usarse, reitero lo dicho antes, es cuestión de gusto, no está malo del Brasil. 

Yo creo que a su gusto es De Brasil Fergy2005, mas usted Cipriana puede usar los dos en ese ejemplo, hay otros que le mencioné en donde es mejor no exagerar com tanto artículo definido, no porque esté malo sino porque es poco casual, y luego usted va a ser la única diciendo tanto artículo.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Carlospalmar said:


> Estimado colega:
> 
> ¿Está Ud. seguro de que "nunca se debe decir del Brasil" ? Tengo entendido que si la preposición *de* es necesaria en la construcción que así lo requiera, la contracción de + el nos dará "del". ¿De dónde viene ésto? Supongo que será del "pau brasil", árbol y madera encontrada por los portugueses en esa parte de la América del Sur.
> 
> Hay otros ejemplos en castellano. *La* Habana. Ud. nunca diría Habana a secas sin "la". Una persona es de la Habana. En ese caso no se produce la contracción porque solamente ocurre con "el" (artículo masculino) No ocurre con "la" artículo femenino. El Salvador. Un salvadoreño es oriundo del Salvador. Un oriental, es una persona de la República Oriental del Uruguy. Aunque por economía del lenguage se omita "República Oriental" siempre quedará de + el = del Uruguay. Y ni se le ocurra decirle a un uruguayo que no es oriental "por razón de su destino". El Ecuador, también tiene la misma contracción de + el = del. El Paraguay, etc. solamente para mencionar algunos ejemplos.
> 
> Por influencia del inglés algunos hablantes del castellano se olvidan de colocar el artículo que corresponde a los países o lugares geográficos que así lo piden. Pero para dar vuelta el argumento, en portugués se dice "O Mexico" O Chile" A Espanha" con sus correspondientes contracciones "*do* Mexico" *da* Espanha.
> 
> Saludos.
> C.


 
Apoyo su exposición, concordamos en eso CarlosPalmar.


----------



## Tomby

Cipriana said:


> Sempre tive a dúvida de qual é a farma correta de usar BRASIL em espanhol.
> Dizem VENGO DEL BRASIL o VENGO DE BRASIL. Isto é um contexto somente, como exemplo. Também poder usar outro contexto mas quero saber se usa-se DE ou DEL.
> Obrigada


Cipriana, pode escrever a vontade "_Del Brasil_" ou "_De Brasil_". Eu prefiro usar o artigo, e por tanto digo em espanhol "_en el Brasil_", "_en la Argentina_", "_en el Paraguay_", etc.
Em Barcelona existe a "_Avenida de *la* República Argentina_". 
Por outro lado há uma velha canção em Espanha que dizia: "_*Al* Uruguay, guay, yo no voy, voy, porque temo naufragar..._".
Nos tempos actuais acontece que cada dia falamos pior. Muitas vezes tenho dito que não sou filólogo ou tradutor e, portanto, não devo dar conselhos de coisas que ignoro. Penso que actualmente se pode usar as duas maneiras. No obstante pode perguntar no fórum espanhol; ali há bons tradutores.
Bem-haja!


----------



## Cipriana

La verdad que nunca tuve dudas sobre el uso de articulos cuando hablo de otros paises, pero DEL BRASIL siempre me pareció extremo. Usaba el brasil, como traducción de O brasil pero luego me veía enfrentada con cosas como PRODUTOS DO BRASIL que sería PRODUCTOS DE BRASIL???

Bué, me parece que DE queda mejor! 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas interesantes.
Besos!


----------



## fergy2005

Cipriana said:


> La verdad que nunca tuve dudas sobre el uso de articulos cuando hablo de otros paises, pero DEL BRASIL siempre me pareció extremo. Usaba el brasil, como traducción de O brasil pero luego me veía enfrentada con cosas como PRODUTOS DO BRASIL que sería PRODUCTOS DE BRASIL???
> 
> Bué, me parece que DE queda mejor!
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas interesantes.
> Besos!


Los nombres propios no va precedidos de artículo.No se puede decir el Brasil como tampoco se puede decir el Carlos,el Pedro,etc


----------



## Outsider

Achei! 



> «El español, en la época de gran influjo francés, anteponía el artículo a muchos nombres de países que hoy no lo llevan. Hoy conservan aún el artículo bastantes nombres de países, sobre todo americanos, pero con tendencia a perderlos: (El) Canadás, (Los) Estados Unidos, *(El)  Brasil*, (El)  Perú, (La) Argentina, (El) Paraguay, (El) Uruguay, y algunos países asiáticos: La India, El Tíbet, El Japón (éste algo vacilante), o africanos: El Congo, El Camerún.» [García Yebra, V.: Teoría y práctica de la traducción. vo.2, Madrid: Gredos, ²1984, p. 447]


----------



## Cipriana

Outsider said:


> Achei!



Entonces lo correcto sería DE + EL = DEL


----------



## Cipriana

fergy2005 said:


> Los nombres propios no va precedidos de artículo.No se puede decir el Brasil como tampoco se puede decir el Carlos,el Pedro,etc



Ok, ok, ahora me queda más claro.
MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Cipriana said:


> Entonces lo correcto sería DE + EL = DEL


Pelo que entendo, ambas as opções estão certas; "de Brasil" e "del Brasil". A versão sem o artigo tem tendência a ser cada vez mais usada hoje em dia.


----------



## Panameño-

Cipriana said:


> Sempre tive a dúvida de qual é a farma correta de usar BRASIL em espanhol.
> Dizem VENGO DEL BRASIL o VENGO DE BRASIL. Isto é um contexto somente, como exemplo. Também poder usar outro contexto mas quero saber se usa-se DE ou DEL.
> 
> Obrigada



Las dos estan correctas.  Esas tecnicalidades hay que dejarlas a las academias de lenguas en España y America.  Que se quiebren la cabeza ellos. ;-)

Le aseguro que como lo diga esta aceptado en cualquier pais y la gente no pensara nada sobre el detalle.


----------

